# Is this poison ivy.?



## Jonken (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

To me, it definitely looks like there is some mixed in. Granted I'm looking at the photo on my phone so I may be wrong, but it looks enough like poison ivy to make me itchy from here.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks more like poison oak to me, but my eyes are not focusing well this evening.


----------



## Rural Economist (Dec 14, 2013)

It honestly looks like both are in this picture.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Leaves of three beware of me

Comparison


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Poison ivy can have lobed leaves, and the lobes are pointed. Poison oak has rounded leaf lobes.


----------



## mfalconer (Jul 12, 2014)

Definitely looks like Poison Ivy to me.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

If it were me, I would stay away from it just to be sure.

So THIS is what poison ivy looks like! Thank you for this piece of information. I am very surprised at how similar it looks to our western poison oak. The rounded looking leaves in this picture, that is almost exactly like our poison oak here.

Here is a pic of the Western brand of evil itchy vegetation


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

More poison oak. I have wondered more than once if I am dealing with two separate species out here. Leaves and growth pattern on this type is a little different. The results of touching it are the same though.


----------



## Jonken (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah I have acre plus of this stuff mixed in with a lot of trees I can't tell what's what anymore and ideas on eradicating this stuff without using chemicals I have livestock all around it.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Without chemicals? Um.... Well, I tried that and finally resorted to the chemicals.

I had some luck penning chickens on top of thick clumps of the stuff. All that poo and scratching kept it from growing back. Goats eat it, but it will grow back. Burning makes it worse the next year. 
Vinegar and salt mixed 50/50 sprayed on and around it was marginally successful.

Good luck!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It doesn't look like our poison ivy in MN.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Jonken said:


> Yeah I have acre plus of this stuff mixed in with a lot of trees I can't tell what's what anymore and ideas on eradicating this stuff without using chemicals *I have livestock* all around it.


Sheep and Goats will eat it like candy


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

My goats love the stuff!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I would say yes. There is a way to find out, but I would not recommend it. We live in clay and I was under the impression that this stuff liked sandy soil. What I had growing in a small patch in our clay soil looked nothing like the shiny leaved poison ivy I grew up with in our sandy soil. I had dull leaves with serrated edges like some of what you have. So I thought, "No". But a week or so later, I thought "Yes"!


----------

